# [S] Dead Space [T] gegen Cod 5



## Gabbagadnalf (9. Juli 2009)

Moin ich suche Dead Space würde es gegen Cod 5 tauschen.


----------



## Beatstyle (9. Juli 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 09.07.2009 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ich suche Dead Space würde es gegen Cod 5 tauschen.



verkaufst du call of duty world at war auch?


----------



## watnloshier (9. Juli 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 09.07.2009 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ich suche Dead Space würde es gegen Cod 5 tauschen.



ich hab dead space, aber cod 5 interessiert mich nicht wirklich...
interessa am kauf?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (11. Juli 2009)

naja was würdest du den für cod 5 zahlen ?


----------



## GameZocker92 (11. Juli 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 11.07.2009 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> naja was würdest du den für cod 5 zahlen ?



Ich denke er meint was du für Dead Space zahlen würdest^^

MfG


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (11. Juli 2009)

GameZocker92 am 11.07.2009 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 11.07.2009 07:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja nichts da ich gerade kein gerade kein geld habe ^^ daher will ich ja tauschen. Ich meinte auch den 1 der geschreiben hat


----------



## Beatstyle (11. Juli 2009)

wie ist denn der zustand etc? registriert?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (11. Juli 2009)

Beatstyle am 11.07.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn der zustand etc? registriert?




Also Registriert ist es nicht und der Zustand ist auch sehr gut die Cd sieht auch noch sehr gut aus


kannst mich auch gern per pm anschreiben


----------

